# madeira regency palace  / madeira island



## nerodog (Jul 5, 2010)

Anyone stay here recently ? Had booked with RCI awhile back and read some very MIXED reviews on Trip Advisor .... any thoughts ? Wrote to the reservation desk myself and requested something near an elevator/lift.. they offered me an upgrade for 35 euro per night for a sea view.  What do you think ???? thanks.


----------



## Denise P (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi

I am a bit of a Madeira addict! Just got back yesterday from a week at the Pestana Grand. Actually bought a second Pestana timeshare while I was there.

I have not stayed at the Regency Palace but I did go past it on the bus on Sunday and it seems a nice location although you will be about 15 minutes away from central Funchal. They have a courtesy bus though.

Madeira is a really beautiful island and the locals are really friendly.

Please let me know if you have any specific questions and I will try to help you out. In the meanitme, I would have no qualms about staying at the Regency Palace.


----------

